# TUV test for classic cars



## woody7

As I will be living in Germany and work in UK, i thought it would be good idea to take my two classic cars to Germany, as I will have more free time there for restoring them. I know I can register RHD vehicles in Germany. Just can't find any information about TUV test for old/classic cars. One of them is made in 1984, another in 1974. The only thing I found is that some EU countries don't require vehicles tested if they are older than 30 years. I don't think Germany got same rules.


----------



## Tellus

No matter what year, TÜV for all vehicles is mandatory...
but you can get "H"-Plate for classic car...soyou may enter the Green Zone in Cities and pay less tax if cars are registered in Germany. 
RHD is no problem, only change headlights.
https://www.adac.de/infotestrat/old...ult.aspx?ComponentId=44100&SourcePageId=45956


----------



## woody7

Thanks for quick answer and a link. I don't think I will be driving in Green Zones or bigger cities. Actually I think it will be on a road only for few days a year, mostly on summer weekends. But cheaper road tax would be good.


----------



## Tellus

woody7 said:


> Thanks for quick answer and a link. I don't think I will be driving in Green Zones or bigger cities. Actually I think it will be on a road only for few days a year, mostly on summer weekends. But cheaper road tax would be good.


Green Zones are not only in bigger cities
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Veror...9Cbersicht_der_Verkehrsverbote_in_Deutschland
where will you live?


----------



## woody7

It will be Morschen. As I'm aware it has no low emission zones there. One of the cars (Capri) probably will need more than just headlights changing, as it got customized exhaust system fitted and I was thinking to put a roll cage in it. But just been told it will need original exhaust to pass TÜV test. And no roll cages for TÜV  Also been told both cars will need catalytic converters fitted... It looks like I will spend even more time working on them, instead of driving


----------



## Tellus

woody7 said:


> It will be Morschen. As I'm aware it has no low emission zones there. One of the cars (Capri) probably will need more than just headlights changing, as it got customized exhaust system fitted and I was thinking to put a roll cage in it. But just been told it will need original exhaust to pass TÜV test. And no roll cages for TÜV  Also been told both cars will need catalytic converters fitted... It looks like I will spend even more time working on them, instead of driving


AFAIK G-Kat are old devices, expensive, hard to find and are not useful to get low emission like EURO 5 or 6  
You 'll get no better results at TÜV, tax will be the highest level.
Reckon that both cars are not for daily use, perhaps will be better/cheaper driving with short time plates "Kurzzeitkennzeichen" or even H-plate.
If you wanna install a roll cage TÜV will do the "Vollabnahme" , expensive and extensive.
You 'll get massive problems if the cage or other devices are not marked in papers and police should check the car. 
Import von Fahrzeugen - Kauf und Verkauf | TÃœV NORD


----------

